# Offensive atheist Billboard being called for removal.



## Verdius (Jul 6, 2009)

*Match 20b*

Not really big news, but just something I thought was interesting.



> FORT LAUDERDALE, Fla. (WSVN) -- Community residents are protesting a billboard they call offensive to Christians.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh man, what an offensive sign.


----------



## WT (Jul 6, 2009)

So now they're advertising their religion as well ...

oh ho ... they sure have become serious

  

(Advertising = Atheist equivalent for Preaching :rofl)


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 6, 2009)

Sesshomaru said:


> So now they're advertising their religion as well ...
> 
> oh ho ... they sure have become serious
> 
> ...


----------



## LoboFTW (Jul 6, 2009)

lol Thats pathetic. Butthurt morons are butthurt.


----------



## dreams lie (Jul 6, 2009)

Saying JESUS SAVES is perfectly safe, but telling people that it's okay to be irreligious isn't?  Also in before the internet atheist army.


----------



## Bakapanda (Jul 6, 2009)

I live near Destin/Pensacola, and there has been a commercial on once in a while that has Personal Jesus form Marilyn Manson playing, and to sum up it up, asks if people are "tired of the bullshit of religions" as well. 

People are getting serious about that


----------



## Jarl lKarl (Jul 6, 2009)

Sesshomaru said:


> So now they're advertising their religion as well ...
> 
> oh ho ... they sure have become serious
> 
> ...



I see advertisements for the local Islamic Center all the time. For that matter, you haven't been to the south if you haven't seen adverts for God. 

All evangelical religions do this.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jul 6, 2009)

In b4 theists....SON OF A BITCH!


----------



## Toby (Jul 6, 2009)

> "Nothing else matters, but that sign needs to come down. In the name of Jesus," *Big Mama chanted*, as she led her students in protest.



Oh lawdy lawd


----------



## LoboFTW (Jul 6, 2009)

^ That is awesome


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 6, 2009)

I highly agree with the message that sign is trying to put through and I think it should stay up.


----------



## Verdius (Jul 6, 2009)

Sesshomaru said:


> So now they're advertising their religion as well ...
> 
> oh ho ... they sure have become serious
> 
> ...


----------



## Seronei (Jul 6, 2009)

How the heck can that sign be interpreted as being offensive? Another spike in the coffin of free speak.

 Although it's pretty silly that they have atheist meetings in the first place...


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jul 6, 2009)

Sesshomaru said:


> So now they're advertising their religion as well ...
> 
> oh ho ... they sure have become serious
> 
> ...



I saw billboards with political parties everywhere a few weeks ago, does that make parties religions, too?


----------



## geG (Jul 6, 2009)

Saufsoldat said:


> I saw billboards with political parties everywhere a few weeks ago, does that make parties religions, too?



Some people certainly treat them as such


----------



## zuul (Jul 6, 2009)

I don't see the offense in 'you don't need to believe in god to be a good person.'
Bacause, political correctness requires that Atheists have to be considered evil maybe ? 

American biggots are truely scary. 

As en atheist, I wouldn't want living in the USA, where non believers are apparently so openly despised.


----------



## Mael (Jul 6, 2009)

zuul said:


> I don't see the offense in 'you don't need to believe in god to be a good person.'
> Bacause, political correctness requires that Atheists had to be considered as evil maybe ?
> 
> American biggots are truely scary.
> ...



Bad spelling aside, you should research where in the US this is taking place.  Up here in New England, nobody gives a shit whether you're athiest or not.


----------



## T4R0K (Jul 6, 2009)

OUTRAGEOUS !

They dare say something absolutely NOT mean, and NEITHER offensive ! 

How dare they suggest that there such... things ! as atheists !



> Up here in New England, nobody gives a shit whether you're athiest or not



That's why "Real America" (you know, the guys that tried to break away in the 1860s) hate it so much and don't call it America too...

And that's the place I want to visit the most if I ever get the chance to move in the USA ! (or San Francisco. It's like a little piece of Hippy Europe lost on the West Side... I love this city since I visited it...)


----------



## zuul (Jul 6, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> Bad spelling aside, you should research where in the US this is taking place.  Up here in New England, nobody gives a shit whether you're athiest or not.



I may considere new England then. 

Sorry for the horrid grammar.


----------



## dreams lie (Jul 6, 2009)

zuul said:


> As en atheist, I wouldn't want living in the USA, where non believers are apparently so openly despised.



Well, it depends on where you are.  I'm in Las Vegas, Nevada, which is a fairly conservative state, and I haven't found much bigotry once I left middle school.  I believe what you're really thinking of is the Bible Belt.  

What happened in Florida would have only been repeated itself in the U.K. or other European countries.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 6, 2009)

In Va.Beach, VA Pat Robinson got us on lock down.


----------



## zuul (Jul 6, 2009)

dreams lie said:


> Well, it depends on where you are.  I'm in Las Vegas, Nevada, which is a fairly conservative state, and I haven't found much bigotry once I left middle school.  I believe what you're really thinking of is the Bible Belt.
> 
> What happened in Florida would have only been repeated itself in the U.K. or other European countries.



SO there are those bible-belt states that are very religious states but the rest is open-minded enough to accept atheists.

Sorry for the lame generalization. 


I don't believe in God, but I don't kill puppies and kitten, and I have never eaten a baby. Can you believe it ? XD


----------



## Taco (Jul 6, 2009)

Religious groups started the whole billboard thing first. 

Darned atheist groups being copycats.


----------



## kingofthapirates (Jul 6, 2009)

> Ken Loukinen, President of FLASH, said he had no intention of offending anyone when he paid to put the sign up. "We didn't want to incense anybody or put a derogatory statement in there," he said.



wow this guys a dumbass. but i'm not gonna say anything about anyones religious preferences because im not gonna change your mind, and you won't change mine, so its a waste of time. we'll all just end up like this guy:


----------



## Marmite. (Jul 6, 2009)

Verdius said:


> Oh man, what an offensive sign.



You're right.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jul 6, 2009)

> The billboard sponsors said they would like the community to show them the same tolerance they fought for during the civil rights era. "The women and blacks in this neighborhood, they've been discriminated before, in the recent past, as early as 30, 40 years ago," Loukinen said, "and yet, they have no problem discriminating against another group, whether it be gays or atheists.



Truth can be found right here.


----------



## Xyloxi (Jul 6, 2009)

Do people even have enough time to look at signs on the road anyway? Its not exactly infringing on their beliefs anyway. The people who paid for the sign aren't exactly going to break into churches, gun everyone down and then turn the church into a kitten slaughterhouse or anything.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Jul 6, 2009)

lol theres stuff worse than that, In the south I saw this billboard with something promoting Satan. I guess the teens there thought it was funny.
scared the shit out a me.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jul 6, 2009)

Um yes I agree Sasuke is a raving homo.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 6, 2009)

That is offensive?  oh wow.


----------



## Verdius (Jul 6, 2009)

Sasukesfriend said:


> Today as for Naruto fan me the cheerfulness remaining like you, it is homosexual person fuckers. As for Sasuke him like me the hatchet very doing, because it is the black, it is quality of my taste. Have sexual intercourse. have intercourse and not mean


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Jul 6, 2009)

Sasukesfriend said:


> Today as for Naruto fan me the cheerfulness remaining like you, it is homosexual person fuckers. As for Sasuke him like me the hatchet very doing, because it is the black, it is quality of my taste. Have sexual intercourse. have intercourse and not mean



Wtf did you just say?

English as a second language?

I cant figure out if this is prejudice against blacks or gays


----------



## Marmite. (Jul 6, 2009)

Sasukesfriend said:


> Today as for Naruto fan me the cheerfulness remaining like you, it is homosexual person fuckers. As for Sasuke him like me the hatchet very doing, because it is the black, it is quality of my taste. Have sexual intercourse. have intercourse and not mean



He's BI's dupe.


----------



## xHinataFan (Jul 6, 2009)

This is why I hate religion. I don't care if people are religious but how the hell can it be okay for religions to post adverts but not non theists? What kind of logic is that.

Oh right its not logic its religion. My bad.


----------



## Jin-E (Jul 6, 2009)

Offensive to Christians?

It wasnt directed at any particular religion


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 6, 2009)

♥Mad said:


> He's BI's dupe.



Who is BI?


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jul 6, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> Who is BI?



The legendary troll of the cafe.Puts the ones currently to shame.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 6, 2009)

Sesshomaru said:


> So now they're advertising their religion as well ...
> 
> oh ho ... they sure have become serious
> 
> ...



Yeah, we thought people would throw down their gods the instant they found out you could do without them.

It can't possibly be about asserting our rights in an often hostile country/state or facilitating the gather of like-minded people to support each other against said hostility.

And you extreme overaction to this is motivated by... what?


----------



## Nihonjin (Jul 6, 2009)

*looks at billboard*
*looks some more*
*tries to look at it from a crazy-fanatics point of view*
**


Nope, I don't see it....
How exactly is this offensive to anyone?


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jul 6, 2009)

BECAUSE YO MOMMA GONA HELL!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 6, 2009)

I like how anyone disagreeing with the thread gets called a troll. yet more evidence to the Atheists being a religion. They're just following suit and putting up billboards and commercials now? 

What's next? Non-Believer's Voice of Victory?

I don't care that they have the stupid fucking thing up, *all *billboards need to come down because they're fucking eye sores, but if you're going to act like a religion, at least admit you are one. 

If it looks like a duck and walks like a duck and quacks like a duck--take a wild guess at what it is?


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 6, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I like how anyone disagreeing with the thread gets called a troll. yet more evidence to the Atheists being a religion. They're just following suit and putting up billboards and commercials now?
> 
> What's next? Non-Believer's Voice of Victory?
> 
> ...



A person imitating a duck?



Diceman said:


> The legendary troll of the cafe.Puts the ones currently to shame.



members page link please?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 6, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I like how anyone disagreeing with the thread gets called a troll. yet more evidence to the Atheists being a religion. They're just following suit and putting up billboards and commercials now?
> 
> What's next? Non-Believer's Voice of Victory?
> 
> ...



Well after this post I wouldn't trust you to tell me...

Your amazing argument currently amounts to: 

"One atheist group is advertising on a billboard. Anyone who advertises on a billboard is a religion. Thus all the makes of car/shampoo/political candidates that have been advertised up there are also religions. Oh, and that one group of atheists represents all atheists."

Strangely enough, groups can exist and advertise themselves without being religions. 

So far I see no way that this group is different from a support group or hobby society.


----------



## Marmite. (Jul 6, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I like how anyone disagreeing with the thread gets called a troll.



Well, it is the cafe, we all know how touche the mentality of the mob rule is in here and how they don't like people disagreeing with them.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> yet more evidence to the Atheists being a religion. They're just following suit and putting up billboards and commercials now?
> 
> What's next? Non-Believer's Voice of Victory?
> 
> ...


----------



## WT (Jul 6, 2009)

Thewrongway said:


> I see advertisements for the local Islamic Center all the time. For that matter, you haven't been to the south if you haven't seen adverts for God.
> 
> *All evangelical religions do this*.



I don't think you get the purpose of my post. Its not that its "bad" to advertise, its just that it makes "atheism" look like a religion because they are mimicking what religions do.


----------



## saprobe (Jul 6, 2009)

I don't get it. What is offensive about that sign other than the shitty graphic design? It doesn't say you shouldn't believe in God or that only atheists are good people.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 6, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Well after this post I wouldn't trust you to tell me...
> 
> Your amazing argument currently amounts to:
> 
> ...



Thanks for the attempt at putting words in my mouth. What I am saying is this, if everyone's excuse is "Religions did it..." that's just like saying that you're trying to be like them. 

This has nothing to do with the billboard making them a religion, its the message on the billboard and what the group stands for. Do I need to get out the definition of religion again and show you how all you really need to qualify is pretty much present in the mindset of many atheists out there? 

I'm not saying that all atheists are in a religious. But many of them on here seem to qualify.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jul 6, 2009)

Its _Florida_.

That's no billboard.  Its a anti-hurricane _buffer_.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 6, 2009)

This just had to be in my area, didn't it?  

Doesn't WSVN have anything else better to report on? =/


----------



## Gymnopedie (Jul 6, 2009)

For some reason I laughed my head off when I read that billboard. 

Does that make me a _bad_ person?


----------



## Red (Jul 6, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfrTAt_m1po[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 6, 2009)

Ah yes the hypocrisy of the religious morons.  Glad to see its still alive and well.


----------



## Ƶero (Jul 6, 2009)

lol Atheists.


----------



## Kagemizu (Jul 6, 2009)

yeah its right down the street from me, saw it on channel 7 eariler last week. meh


----------



## dummy plug (Jul 6, 2009)

if this aint contained it'll be a competition where in religions bash each other thru ads. or not


----------



## ragnara (Jul 6, 2009)

To be fair, we atheists are indeed evil. 
Doesn't change the fact that being offended by the sign is pathetic though.


----------



## Stalin (Jul 6, 2009)

I think that billboard is a great way for athetists to seek out each other. I live in west viriginia, the most religious state in amercia, but I'm only openly atheist at schoool where I'm accepted as an atheist. Mostly because they don't give a darn. Every new generation is getting less and less religious.


----------



## Magus (Jul 6, 2009)

I don?t think some of you appreciate the effort put forth by good people of faith to be butt-hurt so often. It?s not easy. You really ought to try being more sensitive.


----------



## lava (Jul 6, 2009)

The hell does that picture have to do with anything(Or omg can it really be DARWIN!?!?!??) ANyways I my self being a Christian dont really find that sign to be offensive. Sure you can be a good person with out Jesus, but can you really do it when you have no guidlines? such as dont steal,kill and many others. Sure there are the Christians that steal and kill but they are just wearing the lable. So yes I dont really find it offensive. Cuz the sign is true. Meh



> To be fair, we atheists are indeed evil.


 No one is disagreeing here. At least I aint.


----------



## Stalin (Jul 6, 2009)

lava said:


> The hell does that picture have to do with anything(Or omg can it really be DARWIN!?!?!??) ANyways I my self being a Christian dont really find that sign to be offensive. Sure you can be a good person with out Jesus, but can you really do it when you have no guidlines? such as dont steal,kill and many others. Sure there are the Christians that steal and kill but they are just wearing the lable. So yes I dont really find it offensive. Cuz the sign is true. Meh
> 
> No one is disagreeing here. At least I aint.



Its apicture of an internet troll.


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Jul 6, 2009)

> She said the sign affects something much deeper than business. "I don't know the reason for putting this sign up," said Big Mama. "It says *'Do not believe in God.'* How are we going to make it? Look at our schools, everyday. Everyday there's something going on. Kids are out here killing each other, kids are here using drugs. Who else are they going to believe in?"


Um... no, it doesn't?



Question mark, question mark, *question mark!* In the name of Lord Kickamapu, _learn to fucking read._


----------



## Elias (Jul 6, 2009)

*"Look at our schools, everyday. Everyday there's something going on. Kids are out here killing each other, kids are here using drugs. Who else are they going to believe in?"*

This quote is priceless. Whatever happened to blaming video games for school violence??

@ dreams lie.

Vegas seems pretty liberal to me. (it's the rest of Nevada that is Conservative IMO)


----------



## Raiden (Jul 6, 2009)

It's not offensive but very bothersome towards someone who strongly believes in God. To your staunch Christian, living in that area and knowing that it remains is probably equivalent of having a scratch you just can't itch.


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 6, 2009)

> "Look at our schools, everyday. Everyday there's something going on. Kids are out here killing each other, kids are here using drugs. Who else are they going to believe in?"



How about teaching them to believe in themselves?



Sesshomaru said:


> I don't think you get the purpose of my post. Its not that its "bad" to advertise, its just that it makes "atheism" look like a religion because they are mimicking what religions do.




So if the social norm in society was huge signs that said "HANG ^ (use bro)" and in my *sheer audacity* I raised funds for a  "Racism sucks" sign, then my sign would be considered a racist sign since it speaks against racism?


----------



## Adonis (Jul 6, 2009)

The fact this bitch is being referred to as "Big Mama" and doesn't know the function of a question mark offends me. Why don't we make the city tear her down in the name of Proper English?



Pilaf said:


> So if the social norm in society was huge signs that said "HANG ^ (use bro)" and in my *sheer audacity* I raised funds for a  "Racism sucks" sign, then my sign would be considered a racist sign since it speaks against racism?



Yes. There's no such thing as Association fallacies. You're doing what some racists are doing, ergo you're just like the racists. It's that simple. 

Never mind that advertising is an efficient means of communicating a message in ANY context; religion has the monopoly on billboards and everyone else is just copying.


----------



## Kagemizu (Jul 6, 2009)

Believing in your self doesn't count if Christ isn't in your life. That is the answer you will get, but not from me. Public schools don't teach these kids anything but how to pass the standardized state test. as for "Big Mama" she is always on the news doin something and being the center of attention for the good or the religulous.


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 6, 2009)

Adonis said:


> The fact this bitch is being referred to as "Big Mama" and doesn't know the function of a question mark offends me. Why don't we make the city tear her down in the name of Proper English?



She probably prays at the church of Big Mac every sunday after she learns to hate homosexuals and science.



> Believing in your self doesn't count if Christ isn't in your life. That is the answer you will get, *but not from me.* Public schools don't teach these kids anything but how to pass the standardized state test.



So is that what you believe or not? I can't tell by your post. In case you're arguing against having morality in the absence of religion, I would ask you to open your eyes and look around our society a little more at the violent people who are actually on death row and stuff. Not many atheists there. Not many atheists in jail period. Not many atheist girls end up pregnant in high school. Not many atheist boys end up impregnating them. Not many atheists shoot people in the face for differences in opinion, or try to impose restrictive laws on women. etc


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 6, 2009)

> "I don't know the reason for putting this sign up," said Big Mama. "It says 'Do not believe in God.' How are we going to make it? Look at our schools, everyday. Everyday there's something going on. Kids are out here killing each other, kids are here using drugs. *Who else are they going to believe in?*"


I believe in humanity.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 6, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> I believe in humanity.



Pick a better faith, bro.


----------



## Havoc (Jul 6, 2009)

I don't think it's offensive at all, but what's the point in advertising atheism?

Will they teach you how to not believe in God?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 6, 2009)

eh im not an atheist but i dont see the big deal, i mean personally its a waste of money, its well known that atheist are no small group but meh


----------



## Gecka (Jul 6, 2009)

> But, business owners said, the sign has affected their income.



AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Coteaz (Jul 6, 2009)

The atheists are doing it wrong.

The proper way to spread a viewpoint is to eliminate anyone who disagrees with the viewpoint.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 6, 2009)

Havoc said:


> I don't think it's offensive at all, but what's the point in advertising atheism?
> 
> Will they teach you how to not believe in God?



It's more a solidarity type thing hence the "You're not alone." This isn't an effort to "convert."


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 6, 2009)

Adonis said:


> It's more a solidarity type thing hence the "You're not alone." This isn't an effort to "convert."



Yeah. It's meant to reaffirm the scores and scores of moral people who live an every day life that yes, the fact that they are atheist doesn't make them alone, and there are more and more people every day coming out.


----------



## lava (Jul 6, 2009)

Coteaz said:


> The atheists are doing it wrong.
> 
> The proper way to spread a viewpoint is to eliminate anyone who disagrees with the viewpoint.



Nazi? commy? liberal? Witch are you...all three huh? ic..I would love to put u into a straight jacket. ITs for your own good and where you belong:xzaru


----------



## Adonis (Jul 6, 2009)

lava said:


> Nazi? commy? liberal? Witch are you...all three huh? ic..I would love to put u into a straight jacket. ITs for your own good and where you belong:xzaru



You're not even an amusing troll.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jul 6, 2009)

Adonis said:


> You're not even an amusing troll.



My sense of humor just killed himself


----------



## dreams lie (Jul 6, 2009)

Adonis said:


> You're not even an amusing troll.



Why do you always kill the lulz?


----------



## Tsukasa009 (Jul 6, 2009)

More power to them, is the church really going to oppose FREE THOUGHT?! i hope not, they'll have an uprising on their hands faster then they can say 'JESUS CHRIST!'


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 6, 2009)

Isn't he the one who had the glittery Obama Sigs about Obama being a terrorist.


----------



## Coteaz (Jul 6, 2009)

lava said:


> Nazi? commy? liberal? Witch are you...all three huh? ic..I would love to put u into a straight jacket. ITs for your own good and where you belong:xzaru


You can't even muster the competence to use proper spelling or grammar, pathetic little creature.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jul 6, 2009)

dreams lie said:


> Why do you always kill the lulz?


There was lulz?I think it means something different in Asian



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Isn't he the one who had the glittery Obama Sigs about Obama being a terrorist.


And was quite fabulous if I might add
Calling Obama a Nazi,a Commie and an Islamic Fundemantlist at the same time


----------



## Draffut (Jul 6, 2009)

> It says 'Do not believe in God.'



Nope, it says "Do not believe in God?"

It's a question, not a statement.


----------



## Mek Blaze (Jul 6, 2009)

Damn I feel bad for those businesses there, losing business just from a billboard. (Oh Shi- not ranting about atheism or theism?)


----------



## Mintaka (Jul 6, 2009)

Wah.

I've seen plenty of stupid christain billboards ALL over the place including in places that aren't primarly christain and I don't see THEM whining and getting em taken down.

This is just another example of censorship.  I'm betting it'll be put in another place and be whined over.


----------



## lava (Jul 6, 2009)

Adonis said:


> You're not even an amusing troll.


So you seem to think trolls ,are amuzing? Odd I always thought everyone hated trolls....Perhaps your stupidity gotten to ya finally?



Coteaz said:


> You can't even muster the competence to use proper spelling or grammar, pathetic little creature.


OoOoOOO~~!!  Oh and creature? LOL Im guessing you live in your moms basment playing MMORPG all day long, pwning teh noobz right? Mr big e-thug God.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Isn't he the one who had the glittery Obama Sigs about Obama being a terrorist.


Damn straight I am, and proud of it too! Check out my new awesome sigies!


----------



## dreams lie (Jul 6, 2009)

Diceman said:


> There was lulz?I think it means something different in Asian



I don't want Adonis to discourage or silence Lava.  He amuses me; if he changes his ways, he would not be lulzy anymore.


----------



## lava (Jul 6, 2009)

dreams lie said:


> I don't want Adonis to discourage or silence Lava.  He amuses me; if he changes his ways, he would not be lulzy anymore.


 Thanks! it feels good being loved so much <3


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 7, 2009)

lava said:


> So you seem to think trolls ,are amuzing? Odd I always thought everyone hated trolls....Perhaps your stupidity gotten to ya finally?
> 
> OoOoOOO~~!!  Oh and creature? LOL Im guessing you live in your moms basment playing MMORPG all day long, pwning teh noobz right? Mr big e-thug God.
> 
> Damn straight I am, and proud of it too! Check out my new awesome sigies!



Wow, didn't think your sig could fail any harder...

I was wrong.


----------



## Superstars (Jul 7, 2009)

Facepalm

I mean, if the atheist don't believe there is a God why do they fight Him so hard?


----------



## Botzu (Jul 7, 2009)

Superstars said:


> Facepalm
> 
> I mean, if the athiest don't believe there is a God why do they fight him so hard?


We secretly do believe, we just like sinning too much.

The billboard fights god ... how?


----------



## Takagou (Jul 7, 2009)

I hate asshats....


----------



## DideeKawaii (Jul 7, 2009)

dreams lie said:


> Well, it depends on where you are.  I'm in Las Vegas, Nevada, which is a fairly conservative state, and I haven't found much bigotry once I left middle school.  I believe what you're really thinking of is the Bible Belt.
> 
> What happened in Florida would have only been repeated itself in the U.K. or other European countries.



Nah Canada we had that.

Pretty awesome signs.


----------



## DideeKawaii (Jul 7, 2009)

Superstars said:


> Facepalm
> 
> I mean, if the athiest don't believe there is a God why do they fight him so hard?



They dont fight God, they fight the ignorance that surrounds it.


----------



## Superstars (Jul 7, 2009)

Botzu said:


> *We secretly do believe, we just like sinning too much.*



BTW thanks for the sig.....


----------



## Omolara (Jul 7, 2009)

Superstars said:


> Facepalm
> 
> I mean, if the atheist don't believe there is a God why do they fight him so hard?



I think that maybe it's just certain internet atheists. I've only ever met a couple professed atheists in my life. One was a dick about religion but cool any other time, and the other was alright.

Internet atheists however, make me believe that atheism is just another religion that believes that it's way is the one true way. It always seems like they have something to prove, and can be just as bad as theist crazies.

You would think that with all their open mindedness, they'd maybe chill and be like, "Hey, I don't believe and that's good enough for me!" and ignore those they disagree with. Instead, anytime religion is mentioned, threads get swamped with knee-jerk reactions and cries of idiocy and lack of logic.
That isnt to say that all internet atheists are like that. I think that like everything else, the internet brings out the worst in people regardless of religious, social, or political inclinations.

I'd like to imagine that all of the people I see like that are not at all that way in real life. I'd like to think that they don't regularly walk into situations just to tell people how wrong they think they are. Or that they are foolish for believing in whatever they believe in.

I mean, if you believe in yourself, but I believe that you're an idiot, what's the sense in me telling you so? Where does that really get me?

Either way, this billboard does not offend me as one who believes in Christ. Just as some religious signs can give people hope, so too can signs like this.
I think that it's fine so long as nobody directly attacks the beliefs of anyone else.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 7, 2009)

They should have put a faucet shooting out wine.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 7, 2009)

Omolara said:


> *Internet atheists however, make me believe that atheism is just another religion that believes that it's way is the one true way. It always seems like they have something to prove, and can be just as bad as theist crazies.*



That's the point I am trying to make, many of the atheists online seem to be like this.


----------



## Watchman (Jul 7, 2009)

lol overreaction and lol religious people trying to play off Atheism as a religion simply because an Atheist group has put up a billboard.


----------



## Podman (Jul 7, 2009)

I don't see how its offensive. It doesn't say "There is no God" ( which would still be perfectly legal still to say ), it just says "if you don't believe in a god, then party over here". 

 Also, in reference to the tolerance by location conversation started around page 2, the least tolerant out of any state in America is Tennessee ( somehow it still managed to produce Al Gore), where I live. I consider myself to be fairly tolerant ( I'm bi-racial, only half white ), but one of my best friend is a borderline white supremesist. If you guys remember from back in May of 08' when the national news was covering the highschool with all the student cars that had rebel flags and nueces on them in the parking lot, that was my highschool. Where else in America could you see a 17 year old neo-confederate ride around the school building shouting "the south will rise again".


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 7, 2009)

Podman77 said:


> I don't see how its offensive. It doesn't say "There is no God" ( which would still be perfectly legal still to say ), it just says "if you don't believe in a god, then party over here".
> 
> Also, in reference to the tolerance by location conversation started around page 2, the least tolerant out of any state in America is Tennessee ( somehow it still managed to produce Al Gore), where I live. I consider myself to be fairly tolerant ( I'm bi-racial, only half white ), but one of my best friend is a borderline white supremesist. If you guys remember from back in May of 08' when the national news was covering the highschool with all the student cars that had rebel flags and nueces on them in the parking lot, that was my highschool. Where else in America could you see a 17 year old neo-confederate ride around the school building shouting "the south will rise again".



I would nominate Mississippi or Louisiana as most intolerant. I mean Hell, being like 1/16 black in LA means you're fully black by law.


----------



## Taco (Jul 7, 2009)

Omolara said:


> I think that maybe it's just certain internet atheists. I've only ever met a couple professed atheists in my life. One was a dick about religion but cool any other time, and the other was alright.
> 
> Internet atheists however, make me believe that atheism is just another religion that believes that it's way is the one true way. It always seems like they have something to prove, and can be just as bad as theist crazies.
> 
> ...



This whole post is truth.

The billboard doesn't bother me. But that might be 'cuz it's on the other side of the U.S.A for me...


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 7, 2009)

My question is why are they advertising? Nothing is sillier than having a group of people congregating to talk about how they DON'T Believe in something.


Tom: Still not believing Mark?
Mark: Nope. What about you?
Tom: Negative on that one good buddy.


If I was an athiest I would spend less time not believing, and spend more doing stuff unrelated to the topic.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 7, 2009)

Yeah, well Christians are more than atheists so...


----------



## Chee (Jul 7, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> Bad spelling aside, you should research where in the US this is taking place.  Up here in New England, nobody gives a shit whether you're athiest or not.



Yea, it depends on where you live. Right now I'm surrounded by Mormons and some people think I'm the devil because I'm an atheist. 

I liked living in Tucson, they were more open to other people than here.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 7, 2009)

0Fear said:


> My question is why are they advertising? Nothing is sillier than having a group of people congregating to talk about how they DON'T Believe in something.
> 
> 
> Tom: Still not believing Mark?
> ...



The drummer and bass player from Blink-182 discuss religion? 



Morphine said:


> Yeah, well Christians are more than atheists so...



What? 



Chee said:


> Yea, it depends on where you live. Right now I'm surrounded by Mormons and some people think I'm the devil because I'm an atheist.
> 
> I liked living in Tucson, they were more open to other people than here.



I see that Chee is back, but on the subject of Mormons, they seem to want to convert people more _actively _than most.


----------



## Takagou (Jul 7, 2009)

0Fear said:


> My question is why are they advertising? Nothing is sillier than having a group of people congregating to talk about how they DON'T Believe in something.
> 
> 
> Tom: Still not believing Mark?
> ...



To be fair, it must suck to feel like you are the only one in a spiritual town who does not, in fact, feel spiritual.  Everyone wants to feel like they belong, like they are normal for how they feel.  

Just like people here.  We all enjoy the fact that there are others out there as insane over naruto/anime/manga/Japan as we are.  We are here to feel like we aren't alone.  The argument can be made that we should spend less time posting, and more time doing stuff.

Alice: Still like Naruto?
Timmy: Yup, and you?
Alice: Yup.

So while everyone here is entitled to their opinion over if the big almighty G-man exists, we shouldn't act as though any one personal opinion is better than another's.  We all believe what we want, and go to church or forums or meetings or anywhere to feel that we are not alone in our faith.  Feeling alone and isolated is one of the worst feelings in the world, and I do not blame anyone for wanting to find a place to make that feeling go away.  That is all that billboard is trying to accomplish; reaching the person who feels like an outcast, and letting them know there _is_ a place where they don't have to feel that way.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jul 7, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I see that Chee is back, but on the subject of Mormons, they seem to want to convert people more _actively _than most.


I thought Jehova's Witnesses more active?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 7, 2009)

Diceman said:


> I thought Jehova's Witnesses more active?



But they come on bikes...easier to outrun. I think the Mormons use a car. 

I think the Jehovas use those bikes because you can't hear them pull up.


----------



## Botzu (Jul 7, 2009)

Superstars said:


> BTW thanks for the sig.....


By all means, I am not the one who came up with that though. I am surprised you have never heard it before.



> I think that maybe it's just certain internet atheists. I've only ever met a couple professed atheists in my life. One was a dick about religion but cool any other time, and the other was alright.
> 
> Internet atheists however, make me believe that atheism is just another religion that believes that it's way is the one true way. It always seems like they have something to prove, and can be just as bad as theist crazies.


Are atheists the internet version of Snidely Whiplash? Trying to ruin the tranquility of the internet by arguing on forums oh noez!

 I know kirth will be happy if you go:




> You would think that with all their open mindedness, they'd maybe chill and be like, "Hey, I don't believe and that's good enough for me!" and ignore those they disagree with. Instead, anytime religion is mentioned, threads get swamped with knee-jerk reactions and cries of idiocy and lack of logic.
> That isnt to say that all internet atheists are like that. I think that like everything else, the internet brings out the worst in people regardless of religious, social, or political inclinations.


 No offense but you are on the internet posting in threads about religion, telling people not to argue about religion.


----------



## Podman (Jul 7, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> But they come on bikes...easier to outrun. I think the Mormons use a car.
> 
> I think the Jehovas use those bikes because you can't hear them pull up.



 No, It's because only those with legs of steel can witness the light. 

   Also if you think Mississipi or Louisiana are the worst, you my friend have obviously never been to the carton plantation. It is a old Plantation House, and if you go there they have a bunch of black offeneders and criminals cleaning the place as community service ( only the black offenders ). If having a bunch of blacks forced to work on a plantation by order of the court isn't racisist, I don't know what is.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 7, 2009)

Podman77 said:


> No, It's because only those with legs of steel can witness the light.
> 
> Also if you think Mississipi or Louisiana are the worst, you my friend have obviously never been to the carton plantation.* It is a old Plantation House, and if you go there they have a bunch of black offeneders and criminals cleaning the place as community service ( only the black offenders ). If having a bunch of blacks forced to work on a plantation by order of the court isn't racisist, I don't know what is.*



As a black person, I have to say--this made me laugh. 

They really fucking do that?


----------



## Verdius (Jul 7, 2009)

Forbidden Truth said:


> This whole post is truth.
> 
> The billboard doesn't bother me. But that might be 'cuz it's on the other side of the U.S.A for me...



The whole post was a grand display at newbishness.



> You would think that with all their open mindedness, they'd maybe chill and be like, "Hey, I don't believe and that's good enough for me!" and ignore those they disagree with. Instead, anytime religion is mentioned, threads get swamped with knee-jerk reactions and cries of idiocy and lack of logic.



You see here boys and girls, the reason why atheists often feel compelled to argue and debate is because we see the world a little differently. 

Looking around we see people who, to you, would seem like people killing each other or discriminating against eachother because they believe it's what a Sky Wizard wants. These people don't just stop at believing that the Sky Wizard exists, but they must do what they can to enact laws to turn politics in their favor to appease the Sky Wizard, taking away the rights of any who do not believe in the Sky Wizard or even another version of the Sky Wizard such as the Invisible Owl. 

Of course that hardly even touch half of our concern. No, you see for there is far more that the Sky Wizard faithful enjoy doing such as dictating the sexual orientation of everyone as well as any sexual acts may partake in. Education? Well if the words of a disciple of the Sky Wizard from an ancient book written by men after the Sky Wizard existed conflicts with modern knowledge then most of the time you'll find that the Sky Wizard believers will hail the ancient book as the truth of the Wizard and denounce knowledge in his name. Contraceptives? No, the Sky Wizard, as interpreted through his believers find them sinful and will deny them to the those that would use them in and Africa effectively preventing millions of deaths. But low, the Sky Wizard is always watching, and frowns upon the act of procreation with which he bestowed the natural world along with you.

And as the leader of these United States, what better reason to invade countries other than the Sky Wizard told you to do so? No need for a conference here when our POTUS has the ancient desert Sky Wizard on a hotline. 

So next time you wonder why those grumpy ol' atheists don't just sit there merrily on their asses when someone says something detrimental to the well being and progress of society you just might have an idea why.


----------



## Taco (Jul 7, 2009)

Verdius said:


> The whole post was a grand display at newbishness.



Care to explain why you think so?


----------



## Hothien (Jul 7, 2009)

An atheist group put up a billboard. Therefore, they're preaching and are religious because of it and magically represent every single atheist in their evangalizing and thus all atheists are religious and atheism is a religion.

This logic hurts worse than the "omg, that sign is so horrible, it speaks of atheists in a POSITIVE LIGHT! oh the horror!".

...

Nevermind that advertising for a secular organization and... I dunno, sending the message that you're not demonspawn doesn't exactly count as preaching. Not like it was one of these:


----------



## abcd (Jul 7, 2009)

Willaien said:


> Nevermind that advertising for a secular organization and... I dunno, sending the message that you're not demonspawn doesn't exactly count as preaching. Not like it was one of these:



 I dont understand secularism in America ... Where I come from its like this

"You are allowed to follow and preach the religion of ur choice as long as it does not hurt the sentiments of others"

A billboard like this is clearly against the law here .


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 7, 2009)

Forbidden Truth said:


> Care to explain why you think so?



Why does he need to when he can just call people newbs and trolls as a defense instead of actually making an argument?


----------



## Garfield (Jul 7, 2009)

Forbidden Truth said:


> Care to explain why you think so?


Read the rest of the post why don't you


----------



## Seronei (Jul 7, 2009)

WTF, there is no way that is not illegal. That's borderline death threats...


----------



## zuul (Jul 7, 2009)

Seronei said:


> WTF, there is no way that is not illegal. That's borderline death threats...



It's offensive, because it shows how much those people detest non christian people, but people shouldn't considere it as a death threat, because if you don't believe in God, you don't feel theaten at all by hell.

Their advertissment is pointless. XD
As if I would shit my pants about something I don't believe in.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 7, 2009)

Seronei said:


> WTF, there is no way that is not illegal. That's borderline death threats...



Where is the death threat? If you're an atheist you just believe their holding up signs about their imaginary friend taking you to an imaginary bad place. You can't get a death threat from someone you don't believe exists.


----------



## Mintaka (Jul 7, 2009)

The concept while rediculous is still somewhat offensive.

The point is they think it's actually going to happen and don't seem to have a problem with us writhing forever in hellfire.


----------



## Garfield (Jul 7, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Where is the death threat? If you're an atheist you just believe their holding up signs about their imaginary friend taking you to an imaginary bad place. You can't get a death threat from someone you don't believe exists.


"I know people who know how to hurt you. Where it counts "


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 7, 2009)

Tokoyami said:


> The concept while rediculous is still somewhat offensive.
> 
> The point is they think it's actually going to happen and don't seem to have a problem with us writhing forever in hellfire.



Since when does anyone care about anyone else? I don't know what they are protesting at, but 9 times out of 10 they assume if you've rejected God thus far, you're not going to suddenly wise up. The fact that they took time out of their busy lives to go down there and hold stupid signs should show how important this bunch is. 

Even then, if I didn't believe in something, I wouldn't be upset if they told me it was going to happen really.


----------



## Felt (Jul 7, 2009)

That's pretty offensive to my eyes, not very aesthetically pleasing...


----------



## Garfield (Jul 7, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Since when does anyone care about anyone else? I don't know what they are protesting at, but 9 times out of 10 they assume if you've rejected God thus far, you're not going to suddenly wise up. The fact that they took time out of their busy lives to go down there and hold stupid signs should show how important this bunch is.
> 
> Even then, if I didn't believe in something, I wouldn't be upset if they told me it was going to happen really.


It's not the actual writing it's the thought behind that's scary CTK. Who knows when these people might decide that "God" has given them the task of expunging said atheist or someone of other religion?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 7, 2009)

adee said:


> It's not the actual writing it's the thought behind that's scary CTK. Who knows when these people might decide that "God" has given them the task of expunging said atheist or someone of other religion?



Oh I get it...don't worry the only thing these assholes hate more than an atheist is a Catholic. So they'd come for me first.


----------



## RivFader (Jul 7, 2009)

Could anyone form the US pelase tell me why you find that offending? 
I don't believe in god, yet I'm doing honorary services for the Red Cross, was helping children at school with their homework and  other things most of the guys who're complaining about this sign wouldn't do even if they're paid for it. It's simply a matter of respect and good education.
Face it:  The open despise for atheists in parts of the US is simply a sign that tolerance, intelligence and other "christian virtues" really aren't held high by them. But they aren't to blame: It's the miserable school system, coupled with a mystified historial background of their country and their self-perception that makes these people so arrogant.

But since you guys are starting a troll war here, I'll leave you alone. Maybe I'll come back if you're old enough to start a real discussion.


----------



## Mintaka (Jul 7, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Since when does anyone care about anyone else? I don't know what they are protesting at, but 9 times out of 10 they assume if you've rejected God thus far, you're not going to suddenly wise up. The fact that they took time out of their busy lives to go down there and hold stupid signs should show how important this bunch is.
> 
> Even then, if I didn't believe in something, I wouldn't be upset if they told me it was going to happen really.


How long is till idiots like them get government jobs and start passing legislation that infringes upon my rights?

How long is it till idiots like this try to pass thing into schools that are anti-science and pro religion?

How long till they become stupid or paranoid enough to kill for this god of theirs?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 7, 2009)

I don't know, its the same with any other group that's like that. KKK, Black Panthers, and all of the other fringe groups, there are factions inside that could become dangerous.


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 7, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I don't know, its the same with any other group that's like that. KKK, Black Panthers, and all of the other fringe groups, there are factions inside that could become dangerous.



Dangerous is a point of view. 

In my opinion, in most cases where the danger is to the status quo and not the common man, it's a good kind of danger. (With the exceptions of bigoted groups like the KKK)


----------



## Camomile (Jul 7, 2009)

lol religious people


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 7, 2009)

I didn't find many answers in Genesis..some nice fairy tales, but nothing relevant to my life.


----------



## zuul (Jul 7, 2009)

Camomile said:


> lol religious people



OMG 

I haven't noticed that as an atheist I was EBIL and a future murderer.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 7, 2009)

Takagou said:


> To be fair, it must suck to feel like you are the only one in a spiritual town who does not, in fact, feel spiritual.  Everyone wants to feel like they belong, like they are normal for how they feel.
> 
> Just like people here.  We all enjoy the fact that there are others out there as insane over naruto/anime/manga/Japan as we are.  We are here to feel like we aren't alone.  The argument can be made that we should spend less time posting, and more time doing stuff.
> 
> ...



I can understand that. However, Naruto is something that can be discussed, theorized about, and reflected upon because its a work of fiction. Personally, I didn't join NF because I wanted to be around people that like Naruto,  I wanted to be around people that had opinions and theories about the story.  But having a group based on a negative premise (not negative in the bad sense, but negative in the sense that you are without something) is a bit goofy. The only thing that you have in common is what you don't believe in. And if you look at it, that's a very small thing to have in common.


----------



## Taco (Jul 7, 2009)

RivFader said:


> Could anyone form the US pelase tell me why you find that offending?



The Christian business owners found this offensive because this sign is right next to their business.


----------



## Takagou (Jul 7, 2009)

Faith is never a small thing to have in common, even if it is non belief in faith.  I guess you can try to see it as more of a group to understand what someone is going through.  They can discuss the way to deal with people who treat them in a bad way for being atheist, learn to talk about/how to discuss their feelings with family or friends who may be judgmental, discuss ways they feel certain politicians or texts describe them wrongly.  And I'm sure, just as it is here, there are sections to simply talk about news stories, philosophy, television, and much more.  Friends of mine *gasp, I have friends!?!* look at me odd when I say I post at a naruto forum.  To them, the topics must seem very limited.

I know it may seem odd to have a forum discussing what most would consider "nothing", but I'm sure it brings comfort to a lot of people that it exists.  They don't have a church to attend or, like me, a temple to go to. So what is the best place to meet people who share your feelings, without having to leave your home?  The interwebs!


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jul 7, 2009)

Why are churchgoers on the list?

Edit: Oh LUKEWARM Churchgoer I see. NVM then.



Camomile said:


> lol religious people



Ahahaha I expect that sort of shit on youtube, what happened to positive messages like "Jesus loves you"?


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 7, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> You can't get a death threat from someone you don't believe exists.


 It's not the end punishment that sucks, but the being killed by the zealots before tossed in a ditch to less my soul fall to hell that I worry about more.


----------



## Razgriez (Jul 7, 2009)

Heh...

Whats so offensive about this sign?... and what happened to freedom of speech?

Too many people keep on misinterpreting the 1st amendment cause its "of" not "from".


----------



## BluishSwirls (Jul 7, 2009)

I don't get why religious groups can preach yet athiests can't put up a billboard, its a load of bullshit.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 7, 2009)

Unsurprisingly, it's not offensive at all...


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 7, 2009)

Takagou said:


> Faith is never a small thing to have in common, even if it is non belief in faith.  I guess you can try to see it as more of a group to understand what someone is going through.  They can discuss the way to deal with people who treat them in a bad way for being atheist, learn to talk about/how to discuss their feelings with family or friends who may be judgmental, discuss ways they feel certain politicians or texts describe them wrongly.  And I'm sure, just as it is here, there are sections to simply talk about news stories, philosophy, television, and much more.  Friends of mine *gasp, I have friends!?!* look at me odd when I say I post at a naruto forum.  To them, the topics must seem very limited.
> 
> I know it may seem odd to have a forum discussing what most would consider "nothing", but I'm sure it brings comfort to a lot of people that it exists.  They don't have a church to attend or, like me, a temple to go to. So what is the best place to meet people who share your feelings, without having to leave your home?  The interwebs!



I'll give you that. I guess it just sounds a bit...religious. I guess that other ideas have extra details whereas this is an absence of details that make it seem awkward. Kind of like having a support group for people that don't have a computer, or don't like orange.

Saying "I believe in Krishna" is a lot more explicit than sating "I don't believe in Krishna" Hence my saying that it is a small detail. Not believing in something says little about a person.


----------



## ninjaneko (Jul 7, 2009)

I don't find it offensive


----------



## neko-sennin (Jul 7, 2009)

LoboFTW said:


> lol Thats pathetic. Butthurt morons are butthurt.



Yeah, well, people get very emotionally invested in their Assumptions about the universe, and even the most casual questioning of the Assumption becomes a personal threat without anyone lifting a finger.

Such shallow faith... That a mere question mark can cause such a panic...

Perhaps humanity is finally approaching a place in our evolution where organized religion is beginning to outlive what little usefulness it originally provided...



Razgriez said:


> Heh...
> 
> Whats so offensive about this sign?... and what happened to freedom of speech?
> 
> Too many people keep on misinterpreting the 1st amendment cause its "of" not "from".



Damn straight! One of the biggest glitches of American history is that many of the original Colonies were founded by Europe's outcast, butthurt religious nuts.



BluishSwirls said:


> I don't get why religious groups can preach yet athiests can't put up a billboard, its a load of bullshit.



Agnostics, too, while we're on the subject. 


lol, @ scare tactics in response to a simple question.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 7, 2009)

neko-sennin said:


> Yeah, well, people get very emotionally invested in their Assumptions about the universe, and even the most casual questioning of the Assumption becomes a personal threat without anyone lifting a finger.
> 
> Such shallow faith... That a mere question mark can cause such a panic...
> 
> Perhaps humanity is finally approaching a place in our evolution where organized religion is beginning to outlive what little usefulness it originally provided...



Or maybe atheists have the money to voice their opinions out loud? 

To anyone acting like this is some great victory...its a fucking sign get over yourselves. There's one down the street for cheese, does that mean that cheese has finally reached its acclaimed position of prestige? 

No it means some one paid for a cheese ad.


----------



## neko-sennin (Jul 7, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Or maybe atheists have the money to voice their opinions out loud?



...And this is as it should be. They have as much right as the next group in this country.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> To anyone acting like this is some great victory...its a fucking sign get over yourselves. There's one down the street for cheese...



I'm not sure I understand your point. Aside from Vegans, who preaches against _cheese_? 

I don't regard the billboard itself as any sort of "victory" (the real victory I see after examining some 5000+ years of human history is this public boldness in questioning centuries of religious domination, and see it as very revealing that the only ones talking about violence and torment keep ringing up as religious nuts), but the reason why a lot of non-religious folks would is because all someone did was point out on an innocuous that they were not alone in their beliefs, and every church, synagogue and mosque on the block threw a temper-tantrum at anyone using their freedom of speech to ask a question.

And I have yet to read a coherent answer to how



is any less legal or "offensive" than

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Gunners (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm a Jehovah's witness and I see nothing wrong with that billboard.

Everything about that billboard is correct actually.


----------



## Nihonjin (Jul 7, 2009)

ninjaneko said:


> I don't find it offensive



Because it isn't. Anyone who finds this offensive is in need of professional help. Really.



			
				Billboard said:
			
		

> Being a good person doesn't require God.



I'm pretty sure that out of the billions of people on this planet, there are some nice Atheists out there. Heck, chances are some Atheists are nicer than some religious people. This isn't an opinion, it's a fact.



> Don't believe in God?
> You're *NOT* alone!



A question and another fact.

*Two facts and a question. How can anyone be offended by this? *
I'm not an Atheist by the way.


----------



## Cirus (Jul 8, 2009)

I don't see how people can find that insulting.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 8, 2009)

neko-sennin said:


> .
> 
> And I have yet to read a coherent answer to how
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

The atheist one is pretty ugly.


----------



## Rotc Girl (Jul 8, 2009)

I don't understand why ppl get so up in arms...It's well within the Constitutional rights for them to post that sign.  If the Christians don't like it, then I want them to take down the posters they constantly hang up on my campus, and stop passing out those pamphlets, simply because I dont' agree and it offends me.  It goes both ways


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Jul 8, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> The atheist one is pretty ugly.


Yeah, 'cause the Christian one is so beautifully done, what with the atheist with the gun pointed at us so artfully portrayed.


----------



## Razgriez (Jul 8, 2009)

Danny Lilithborne said:


> Yeah, 'cause the Christian one is so beautifully done, what with the atheist with the gun pointed at us so artfully portrayed.



Atheists kill kittens... and cute bunnies as well.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 8, 2009)

Danny Lilithborne said:


> Yeah, 'cause the Christian one is so beautifully done, what with the atheist with the gun pointed at us so artfully portrayed.



Pretty much, the atheist one looks like a screen cap from a low budget late night special about aliens or psychic crystals. The other one is at the very least a nice photograph.


----------



## Golde (Jul 8, 2009)

GOD THAT MAKES ME MAD! X(

Why are people so asinine about stuff like that? The neighborhood and the business are just excuses for people to be close minded and prejudiced. I personally don't believe in ORGANIZED religion. Like, I don't believe any one religion sums it up, but I respect the ideas of those who are atheist, considering, with my mindset, I'm like || that close to it.


----------



## Mintaka (Jul 8, 2009)

Razgriez said:


> Atheists kill kittens... and cute bunnies as well.


Mrow?

*Awaits explanation*


----------



## Razgriez (Jul 8, 2009)

Tokoyami said:


> Mrow?
> 
> *Awaits explanation*



They steal things too.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 8, 2009)

Danny Lilithborne said:


> Yeah, 'cause the Christian one is so beautifully done, what with the atheist with the gun pointed at us so artfully portrayed.



Its a billboard, its not like there's someone balls on it. I saw one about condoms that someone could call offensive too...their just words. The Atheists have no more reason to get offended than the Christians do. 

You people are the biggest free speech nuts in the world until someone says something you don't like.


----------



## Orga777 (Jul 8, 2009)

lol. Athiests are as big a joke as Theists. Both scream "WRONGWRONGWRONG!" at each others faces and try to recrute people to their belief system.

Ooy... Where is teh Flying Spaghetti Monster when ya need him? XP


----------



## Watchman (Jul 8, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Its a billboard, its not like there's someone balls on it. I saw one about condoms that someone could call offensive too...their just words. The Atheists have no more reason to get offended than the Christians do.
> 
> You people are the biggest free speech nuts in the world until someone says something you don't like.



Are you trolling or did you just not bother to read his post? Danny's responding to someone commenting (albeit, I assume in jest) on the Atheist sign being "uglier" than the Christian one as if it makes a difference.

He's not saying the Christian one needs to be brought down, or anything, but surely, you can see the difference between a sign saying "you're not alone" and one insinuating that life without God makes you into a serial killer?

Yes, there is more reason to get offended from that sign than the Atheist one, and it should be damned obvious to you that that is the case. If there was an Atheist billboard insinuating that Catholics are child molestors or whatever, you'd be justified in claiming that both signs are as bad as each other, but that is not the case.

You're ragging on Atheists for not being in favour of freedom of speech when it doesn't suit them, which is... pretty ridiculous in the context of this thread. Did you, by any chance, read that this _Atheist_ sign is being called for removal? It's not as if any large number of Atheists are saying "pull down the sign that is pro-Christianity", it's the other way around.

Finally, stop lumping all Atheists together. You've posted in enough Atheist threads; if you've bothered to read them, you should know that *Atheists are not a monolithic mass*. We don't believe in God, that's it - Pilaf and I are both Atheists, but I'm not a vegan like he is, and have different political beliefs, etc.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jul 8, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Its a billboard, its not like there's someone balls on it. I saw one about condoms that someone could call offensive too...their just words. The Atheists have no more reason to get offended than the Christians do.
> 
> You people are the biggest free speech nuts in the world until someone says something you don't like.



Having a huge sign implying that people who believe a certain way are dangerous and can't be trusted is pretty fucking offensive. It's ad hominem at best and hate speach at worst. A sign simply saying that believing a certain way is alright is not offensive and the idea that it could be offensive just shows how intolerant some people are.

To put it simply one sign is attacking a belief whilst the other is reassuring people who are in a closet. Please tell me you can see the difference.


----------



## FrostXian (Jul 8, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Pretty much, the atheist one looks like a screen cap from a low budget late night special about aliens or psychic crystals. The other one is at the very least a nice photograph.



This guy has a point. Atheists need to hire a professional designer for their next billboard.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 8, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *Its a billboard, its not like there's someone balls on it.* I saw one about condoms that someone could call offensive too...their just words. *The Atheists have no more reason to get offended than the Christians do.*



That's where I call bullshit.

The Christian one is saying an Atheist will shoot you in the face because he clearly has no morals as evidenced by the high crime rates in secular European Count---wait a minute.

The fact you think nudity would be more offensive than labeling a group anti-social psychopaths speaks volumes for American values.


----------



## Sarutobi sasuke (Jul 8, 2009)

I like the way that it is assumed that the views and actions of Free Thought Florida (erecting this sign) are assumed to be representative of and endorsed by all people who don't believe in God.


----------



## ZeroBlack (Jul 8, 2009)

But I bet my sweet atheist ass they have no problem with a "Jesus Loves You and Saved Me from Eternal Damnation". After all, that's wouldn't (ot shouldn't) be considered offensive to other religions right?
Hypocrisy!


----------



## Verdius (Jul 8, 2009)

Orga777 said:


> lol. Athiests are as big a joke as Theists. Both scream "WRONGWRONGWRONG!" at each others faces and try to recrute people to their belief system.
> 
> Ooy... Where is teh Flying Spaghetti Monster when ya need him? XP



The FSM is a humorous counter argument made specifically against Intelligent Design/creationism which was made by an atheist.

Also lrn2 define belief system.


----------



## Botzu (Jul 8, 2009)

Verdius said:


> The FSM is a humorous counter argument made specifically against Intelligent Design/creationism which was made by an atheist.
> 
> Also lrn2 define belief system.


What are the chances he considers himself an agnostic and thinks that means he is neither atheist nor theist.


----------



## Verdius (Jul 8, 2009)

Botzu said:


> What are the chances he considers himself an agnostic and thinks that means he is neither atheist nor theist.



Pretty slim, since agnosticism isn't a middle ground as many people would like to believe. Plus I remember it being stated that's what he was specifically.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jul 8, 2009)

Botzu said:


> What are the chances he considers himself an agnostic and thinks that means he is neither atheist nor theist.



You know that Agnosticism is not mutually exclusive to atheism or theism right?


----------



## abcd (Jul 8, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Its a billboard, its not like there's someone balls on it. I saw one about condoms that someone could call offensive too...their just words. The Atheists have no more reason to get offended than the Christians do.
> 
> You people are the biggest free speech nuts in the world until someone says something you don't like.



no .... just no


----------



## anzel (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm a very religious person, but this is just ridiculous.  It's a stupid sign! Just ignore it, people have a right to say what they want to.


----------



## Lance Vance (Jul 8, 2009)

The truth hurts, int it?


----------



## Hwon (Jul 8, 2009)

> She said the sign affects something much deeper than business. "I don't know the reason for putting this sign up," said Big Mama. "It says 'Do not believe in God*(Period)*' How are we going to make it? Look at our schools, everyday. Everyday there's something going on. Kids are out here killing each other, kids are here using drugs. Who else are they going to believe in?"


----------



## spaZ (Jul 8, 2009)

Religious nuts take these signs way to seriously.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 8, 2009)

Adonis said:


> That's where I call bullshit.
> 
> The Christian one is saying an Atheist will shoot you in the face because he clearly has no morals as evidenced by the high crime rates in secular European Count---wait a minute.
> 
> The fact you think nudity would be more offensive than labeling a group anti-social psychopaths speaks volumes for American values.



Alright? SO what, its talking about one Atheist. You can no more assume the whole group is like that than we can assume all Atheists endorse the first billboard.

Also all those drug commercials and drinking commercials that demonize people who drink or just smoke weed...seems like if you can't say everyone in a group is the same that saying anyone who smokes weed is going to shoot a friend or run over children is kind of wrong too (which is how you would obviously take those ads judging from your stance).

Atheists need to cool down, also calling me a troll doesn't make my points any less valid, the fact that some of you think that's a defense shows you don't have shit to say.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 8, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Alright? SO what, its talking about one Atheist. You can no more assume the whole group is like that than we can assume all Atheists endorse the first billboard.



Doesn't intentionally missing the point get exhausting for you?

Just think for a second about the context of the billboard. It has an Atheist pointing a gun at you with the question: "If God doesn't matter to him, do you?" What are you meant to infer from that? What's the billboard maker's goal?



> Also all those drug commercials and drinking commercials that demonize people who drink or just smoke weed...seems like if you can't say everyone in a group is the same that saying anyone who smokes weed is going to shoot a friend or run over children is kind of wrong too (which is how you would obviously take those ads judging from your stance).



Generally speaking, anti-drug and drinking commercial DO generalize and fear-monger. What other purpose do commercials and PSAs like the weed commercial where the kid shoots the other serve?



> Atheists need to cool down, also calling me a troll doesn't make my points any less valid, the fact that some of you think that's a defense shows you don't have shit to say.



Why are you calling me on some shit I didn't say and claiming I lack an argument by association?


----------



## RivFader (Jul 8, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Alright? SO what, its talking about one Atheist. You can no more assume the whole group is like that than we can assume all Atheists endorse the first billboard.
> 
> Also all those drug commercials and drinking commercials that demonize people who drink or just smoke weed...seems like if you can't say everyone in a group is the same that saying anyone who smokes weed is going to shoot a friend or run over children is kind of wrong too (which is how you would obviously take those ads judging from your stance).
> 
> Atheists need to cool down, also calling me a troll doesn't make my points any less valid, the fact that some of you think that's a defense shows you don't have shit to say.



Well, I would say the religious people should cool down because getting offended by such a sign is pretty damn ridiculous. I'm glad in Europe atheist aren't as openly despised as in the US; people there should learn to focus on the human beings behind their beliefs not judging them through it. As Is aid earlier, religion isn't neccessary for being a good human being. Just a good education with correct ideals, the human rights.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 8, 2009)

Adonis said:


> Doesn't intentionally missing the point get exhausting for you?
> 
> Just think for a second about the context of the billboard. It has an Atheist pointing a gun at you with the question: "If God doesn't matter to him, do you?" What are you meant to infer from that? What's the billboard maker's goal?
> 
> ...



I wasn't talking about you in the last part...you didn't even say the word troll. 

My point is this, the fearmongering is common in ads of this type, I don't see this as any different.


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 8, 2009)

As someone else earlier pointed out, no atheists in this story have called for any Christian billboards to be taken down. We don't tend to be very big on the whole censorship thing as a whole. We're offended because people are offended by our rights to free speech. Is it that hard to grasp?


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jul 8, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Alright? SO what, its talking about one Atheist. You can no more assume the whole group is like that than we can assume all Atheists endorse the first billboard.



No the sign is quite clearly referring to all atheists, how can you not see that? And nobody is saying that the people who made the anti-atheist sign speaks for all Christians. 



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Also all those drug commercials and drinking commercials that demonize people who drink or just smoke weed...seems like if you can't say everyone in a group is the same that saying anyone who smokes weed is going to shoot a friend or run over children is kind of wrong too (which is how you would obviously take those ads judging from your stance).



Yeh that is wrong, congrats we seem to be approaching a wavelength here.


----------



## Watchman (Jul 8, 2009)

Watchman said:


> *Are you trolling* or did you just not bother to read his post? Danny's responding to someone commenting (albeit, I assume in jest) on the Atheist sign being "uglier" than the Christian one as if it makes a difference.
> 
> He's not saying the Christian one needs to be brought down, or anything, but surely, you can see the difference between a sign saying "you're not alone" and one insinuating that life without God makes you into a serial killer?
> 
> ...





Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Alright? SO what, its talking about one Atheist. You can no more assume the whole group is like that than we can assume all Atheists endorse the first billboard.
> 
> Also all those drug commercials and drinking commercials that demonize people who drink or just smoke weed...seems like if you can't say everyone in a group is the same that saying anyone who smokes weed is going to shoot a friend or run over children is kind of wrong too (which is how you would obviously take those ads judging from your stance).
> 
> *Atheists need to cool down, also calling me a troll doesn't make my points any less valid, the fact that some of you think that's a defense shows you don't have shit to say.*



 at addressing half a sentence of what I posted and ignoring the rest of my post. Calling you a troll doesn't make your points less valid - the fact that you _are_ acting like a troll by cherrypicking arguments, missing the point entirely, and ignoring the bulk of arguments levied against you, however, *does.*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 8, 2009)

This Atheist billboard is obviously made by one group reaching out to others. Nothing wrong with that, most reasonable people here have established that. 



Rob` said:


> No the sign is quite clearly referring to all atheists, how can you not see that? And nobody is saying that the people who made the anti-atheist sign speaks for all Christians.






Are you saying that the above refers to all Atheists? How? How many atheists would shoot someone. In fact this is just a billboard questioning something like any other. The only difference is its a lot edgier than the first. 

But the fact of the matter is that the word "he" actually refers to one person. 

*But this billboard is misrepresented, its less about atheism and more about the state of kids in this country and the whole school shooting thing. The person who originally posted it twisted its meaning to be what they wanted. But that was not its intended point. In fact the kid doesn't have to be an Atheist to not care about God, read the wording on the board. *


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 8, 2009)

I gather you've never actually typed in "answersingenesis.com" and seen what they have to say about atheists, then? It's a stretch more offensive than the florida freethinkers website.


----------



## Republican (Jul 8, 2009)

People these days are too easily offended, lmao.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 8, 2009)

Pilaf said:


> I gather you've never actually typed in "answersingenesis.com" and seen what they have to say about atheists, then? It's a stretch more offensive than the florida freethinkers website.



That doesn't mean that this billboard is addressed to all atheists though. And no I couldn't even read that URL down there to be honest. I saw the .org part but that's it.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jul 8, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Are you saying that the above refers to all Atheists?



Your reading skills...shit man!



> How? How many atheists would shoot someone. In fact this is just a billboard questioning something like any other. The only difference is its a lot edgier than the first.



Would you listen to yourself? 

"If God doesn't matter to him do you?"

Stop me if my train of thought goes askew.
Ok who doesn't God matter to? Godless people obviously. Who's more godless than atheists? Nobody. So we've established that this sign is referring to atheists. With me so far? Then it asks if the reader matters to the atheist in the sign but it's a rhetorical question. You're obviously there in the car thinking no. Then the image depicts an atheist aiming a gun right at you the reader. It's meant to do nothing more than try to set up atheists as the big bad threat to society. 



> But the fact of the matter is that the word "he" actually refers to one person.



Learn to read between the lines please.



> *But this billboard is misrepresented, its less about atheism and more about the state of kids in this country and the whole school shooting thing. The person who originally posted it twisted its meaning to be what they wanted. But that was not its intended point. In fact the kid doesn't have to be an Atheist to not care about God, read the wording on the board. *



Well that's an interesting train of thought, where the hell did it come from?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 8, 2009)

Rob` said:


> Your reading skills...shit man!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My reading skills? Your typing ones...I don't know what the Hell you're referring to...I wasn't even sure which billboard you were talking about where.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jul 8, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> My reading skills? Your typing ones...I don't know what the Hell you're referring to...I wasn't even sure which billboard you were talking about where.



I was being sarcastic and pretending to be impressed with your reading skills. Not because you were wrong but because it was bloody obvious that I was saying the sign was referring to all atheists. And in case you still need confirmation yes I was referring to the second sign. Jeeeeesus.


----------



## LipLipDK (Jul 8, 2009)

lol USA just LOL


----------



## Watchman (Jul 8, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> My reading skills? Your typing ones...I don't know what the Hell you're referring to...I wasn't even sure which billboard you were talking about where.



You definitely have Godly "evading argument" skills. This is, what, the third lengthy post in a page and a half that you've just dismissed without an attempt to argue? And you wonder why I call you a troll...


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 8, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Are you saying that the above refers to all Atheists? How? How many atheists would shoot someone. In fact this is just a billboard questioning something like any other. The only difference is its a lot edgier than the first.
> 
> But the fact of the matter is that *the word "he" actually refers to one person. *
> 
> *But this billboard is misrepresented, its less about atheism and more about the state of kids in this country and the whole school shooting thing. The person who originally posted it twisted its meaning to be what they wanted. But that was not its intended point. In fact the kid doesn't have to be an Atheist to not care about God, read the wording on the board. *



You really think the billboard is meant to apply to that one child?  "Think about it!  Everyone we need to get this one child to believe in god because if we don't he'll shoot you".

The point is obviously to say that if you don't raise a child in a religious setting that they'll be violent and dangerous.  Which is a far cry from "if you believe this then you are not alone".


----------



## Republican (Jul 8, 2009)

Obviously it's just one of those things people say to promote faith. It doesn't hurt or harm anyone and if you're actually offended by it you're a baby.


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 8, 2009)

Republican said:


> Obviously it's just one of those things people say to promote faith. It doesn't hurt or harm anyone and if you're actually offended by it you're a baby.



Actually the insinuation that a godless child is somehow more likely to become a homicidal maniac just because he's irreligious is not only obscenely offensive and tacky, but also a direct contradiction of almost every statistical analysis between religious faith and violent crime.


----------



## Republican (Jul 8, 2009)

That's what I mean, then. People are too easy to offend.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 8, 2009)

Rob` said:


> I was being sarcastic and pretending to be impressed with your reading skills. Not because you were wrong but because it was bloody obvious that I was saying the sign was referring to all atheists. And in case you still need confirmation yes I was referring to the second sign. Jeeeeesus.



Well my confusion was real, I wasn't sure what you were talking about. But I guessed the right billboard and I don't see how that says all atheists are killers. 



Tsukiyomi said:


> You really think the billboard is meant to apply to that one child?  "Think about it!  Everyone we need to get this one child to believe in god because if we don't he'll shoot you".
> 
> The point is obviously to say that if you don't raise a child in a religious setting that they'll be violent and dangerous.  Which is a far cry from "if you believe this then you are not alone".



To me that doesn't paint all atheists as killers or mean that they're all going to kill or something. I thought it was more focused on the youth and their outlook on God than that of your average atheist and his or her non belief. 

Its preposterous to think that all atheists are killers though and if they think that, then let them look ridiculous.


----------



## Republican (Jul 8, 2009)

What the sign obviously is insinuating is that it is through the grace of God you can be peaceful. It's no more offensive than saying religion makes people stupid or any other thing anyone of any faith has said of any other.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 8, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> To me that doesn't paint all atheists as killers or mean that they're all going to kill or something. I thought it was more focused on the youth and their outlook on God than that of your average atheist and his or her non belief.
> 
> Its preposterous to think that all atheists are killers though and if they think that, then let them look ridiculous.



The ad is clearly implying "if you don't raise your child to believe in god they will murder you".  How does that not paint all athiests as killers?  It's saying kids who are athiests don't value life.  Those kids grow up to be adult athiests at some point.



Republican said:


> What the sign obviously is insinuating is that it is through the grace of God you can be peaceful. It's no more offensive than saying religion makes people stupid or any other thing anyone of any faith has said of any other.



Its insinuating if you don't raise your kids to believe in god they'll murder you.


----------



## Verdius (Jul 8, 2009)

Tsukiyomi said:


> You really think the billboard is meant to apply to that one child?



Of course! Haven't you ever heard of that kid? He's known as the baby-eating atheist murderer. It's no wonder someone made a billboard dedicated to him and him alone, people need to know about him before he can strike again!

CTK obviously is a survivor of such an attack made by him which is why he knows of his story. And you all questioned him!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 8, 2009)

Tsukiyomi said:


> The ad is clearly implying "if you don't raise your child to believe in god they will murder you".  How does that not paint all athiests as killers?  It's saying kids who are athiests don't value life.  Those kids grow up to be adult athiests at some point.
> 
> 
> 
> Its insinuating if you don't raise your kids to believe in god they'll murder you.



And again, I raise the point that billboards talk about how much of a low life you will be if you smoke weed...yet our last three Presidents have. 

I don't believe that you can just lump all atheists in together with that kid in the billboard. They can tell people to raise their kids that way, but its not as if they have something at the bottom trying to say that any kid not raised with god is more likely to kill. They're just insinuating a point. The same way many other ads do. 

Getting offended by either of these billboards is pretty sad.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jul 8, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> And again, I raise the point that billboards talk about how much of a low life you will be if you smoke weed...yet our last three Presidents have.



I already said that was wrong so no double standards on my part, can't speak for anyone else of course.



> I don't believe that you can just lump all atheists in together with that kid in the billboard.



It's what the billboard does no matter how silly it seems to you.



> They can tell people to raise their kids that way, but its not as if they have something at the bottom trying to say that any kid not raised with god is more likely to kill.



The gun is a pretty big clue.



> They're just insinuating a point. The same way many other ads do.



The kindest interpretation of their point that I can reasonably put forward is that if you don't raise your kids to believe in god they won't care about you. Emotional Blackmail and seriously that's the kindest reasonable interpretation of that sign.



> Getting offended by either of these billboards is pretty sad.



I'm not sure I'd say I was offended but that sign is pretty offensive.


----------



## abcd (Jul 8, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> And again, *I raise the point that billboards talk about how much of a low life you will be if you smoke weed...yet our last three Presidents have. *
> 
> I don't believe that you can just lump all atheists in together with that kid in the billboard. They can tell people to raise their kids that way, but its not as if they have something at the bottom trying to say that any kid not raised with god is more likely to kill. They're just insinuating a point. The same way many other ads do.
> 
> Getting offended by either of these billboards is pretty sad



 I find ur opinion interesting ... 
1) U relate smoking weed which is considered addictive and harmful to health by doctors to atheism.

no dont want to give more points >>

ps : hope i am not offending any weed smokers


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 8, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> And again, I raise the point that billboards talk about how much of a low life you will be if you smoke weed...yet our last three Presidents have.



You're point exactly is what?  "Other people make stupid baseless ads so its ok for anyone to make such an ad about anything"?



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I don't believe that you can just lump all atheists in together with that kid in the billboard. They can tell people to raise their kids that way, but its not as if they have something at the bottom trying to say that any kid not raised with god is more likely to kill. *They're just insinuating a point*. The same way many other ads do.



I get that, but the point they're insinuating _is_ that kids not raised that way will murder you.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Getting offended by either of these billboards is pretty sad.



I never said I was offended.  I just find it funny there people are actually defending the ad with the kid pointing a gun at presumably his parents that have a problem with the ad simply saying "you can be a good person just if you want to be".


----------



## Goodfellow (Jul 8, 2009)

What a super offensive sign

Some unfortunate implications about the people who wants finds it offensive as well


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 8, 2009)

Freedom of speech is freedom of speech. Just remember it goes both ways.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jul 8, 2009)

We're not saying that the sign should be taken down, we're just saying that it's a pretty offensive sign.


----------



## Omolara (Jul 8, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Freedom of speech is freedom of speech. Just remember it goes both ways.



But... but what if I think that they're *wrong*? Isn't it my place to say something? 

Seriously though, the only thing I find offensive about the billboard (other than how bad it looks) is people's reaction to it, and then how people are reacting to that. There really is no point to all of this. I'm not one to tell anyone how to think, but I just question the amount of energy dedicated to telling someone you oppose their beliefs.

Perhaps wondering why it's such a big deal to some (not all) is "newbish" of me, whatever that means in the context of a discussion on religion and free speech. I hold on to the belief that people can coexist and that it's perhaps better to let go rather than constantly strive to change some stranger's beliefs about life. This belief I have applies both to theists and atheists alike.
The existence of atheism does not offend me, nor does it threaten me, so I don't see why the existence of religion should bother anyone else.

The only thing that I cannot tolerate is intolerance, and that goes for all walks of life. Race, gender, age, ability, gender identity, sexual orientation, and religious inclination are the things which make us different but should not be cause for offense. 

I'm one of those strange people who see organized religion as deeply flawed, and having little bearing on faith and belief. Group think can become dangerous, and it really doesn't matter what you rally around.


----------



## FrostXian (Jul 8, 2009)

kirthiabcd said:


> ps : hope i am not offending any weed smokers



Not like anyone here would give a shit about them, except other junkies.


----------



## Verdius (Jul 8, 2009)

FrostXian said:


> Not like anyone here would give a shit about them, except other junkies.



I'm not sure calling them all junkies is really permissible. Sure most are worthy of the title but I also know plenty that just smoke every so often. Just saying.


----------



## Nue (Jul 8, 2009)

People are stupid.


----------



## Amra (Jul 8, 2009)

I dont see how this sign is offensive.... It makes no baseless assertions (the single assertion it does make has evidence to substantiate it), and does not make any blind assumptions either.  It takes no active role in attempting to persuade, or stating that people should believe a certain way,  it only tells people that if they DO believe this way that they are not alone.

I saw a sign that said "Don't make me come down there! -God", 

...this sign asserts that there is a necessity for God to come down, while assuming that he exists in the first place. It makes an active attempt to persuade people in some fashion, thus it could be considered offensive.

That being said, the people who are offended by the atheists sign are consequently little more then bigots and self righteous hypocrites that do not have any respect for people who are not "like minded".

Most humorous is the fact that they are condemned for those very actions by the book they use to justify their actions.


----------



## Daedus (Jul 8, 2009)

I sure do love living in New Hampshire.

Balls deep in liberal country! 

They paid for the sign, they can advertise what they want.  Only the zealots will bitch.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 8, 2009)

Hardly offensive, but yeah, they're just picking a fight they don't need


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 8, 2009)

kirthiabcd said:


> I find ur opinion interesting ...
> 1) U relate smoking weed which is considered addictive and harmful to health by doctors to atheism.
> 
> no dont want to give more points >>
> ...



Who the fuck gets addicted to pot? Short of a mental addiction I don't know of anything that says its addictive and its not as harmful as other stuff people do legally and some other medications. 

It's often prescribed by doctors to handle problems. See you're indoctrinated with this "all drugs are equal and all are evil" attitude.



Tsukiyomi said:


> You're point exactly is what?  "Other people make stupid baseless ads so its ok for anyone to make such an ad about anything"?



I don't see anyone in another thread complaining about the treatment of those who smoke weed and the names they get called. If you're going to complain about people making baseless ads, complain about them all. 



Tsukiyomi said:


> I get that, but the point they're insinuating _is_ that kids not raised that way will murder you.



More like _could_. Big difference, because its statistically impossible for all of them to be murdering people. It just seems like you're being too sensitive. 



Tsukiyomi said:


> I never said I was offended.  I just find it funny there people are actually defending the ad with the kid pointing a gun at presumably his parents that have a problem with the ad simply saying "you can be a good person just if you want to be".



Who said I had a problem with either. People put dumb shit on billboards all of the time. I only have a problem with the fact that we still have billboards in generally. Neither of these ads needs to come down in my opinion. 



FrostXian said:


> Not like anyone here would give a shit about them, except other junkies.



Your reaction proves my point, anyone who simple smokes weed isn't a junkie. Hell weed is hardly as harmful as some legal drugs.


----------



## dreams lie (Jul 8, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Getting offended by either of these billboards is pretty sad.



...  

The first one tells you that you are not alone if you do not believe in a god.

The second one asks you if that atheists value your life with the gun pointed straight at you.  It takes little reasoning to understand that they are implying that atheists do _not_ value your life and are in fact violent beasts who will murder you because of their lack of faith in god #324667.


----------



## armorknight (Jul 8, 2009)

kirthiabcd said:


> I find ur opinion interesting ...
> 1) U relate smoking weed which is considered addictive and harmful to health by doctors to atheism.
> 
> no dont want to give more points >>
> ...



Pot isn't really addictive at all, and it doesn't do any real damage to your body. Alcohol and cigarettes are far worse than pot.

Back to the thread topic, I really don't understand what exactly people find offensive on that billboard. It seems perfectly fine to me.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm religious and I'm not offended by that sign. Of course people can be good people without being religious. I mean honestly even if I wasn't religious I would still be a good person. I'm not a good person because I'm afraid of hell or because I feel like I will be punished if I'm bad. Nope. I'm the kind of person who'd still be nice to people even if there was no punishment or no laws because it's just my nature most of the time.

Anyway, I will say some atheists are a bit crazy and it's like they're trying to force us to not be religious....but not in this case. And anyway, some religious people are crazy too. It doesn't really depend on the religion or lack of religion....it's just certain people that are crazy. :S


----------



## neko-sennin (Jul 9, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:
			
		

> more atheist boo-hooing



lol, I'm not atheist, just non-religious. Your blanket judgment's getting stretched rather thin. 

The interesting thing here is that anyone who doesn't subscribe to a an organized religion automatically gets pigeon-holed as an "Athiest" while apparently the only thing that can get religious folks to set aside their sectarian and denominational bickering is the common goal of shoving those who don't subscribe to their cultural assumption back into their individual closets.

The amusing thing about this mess is that Free Thought Florida didn't have to make a single point with the sign itself. The South's entire Religious Right made FTF's point for them. 



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> You people are the biggest free speech nuts in the world until someone says something you don't like.



On a related note, the only people I hear talking about tearing things down or censoring them are all in the religious crowd. All any of us did was ask how the "FTF" sign was an less Free Speech than the "Atheists Don't Value Life" one.


----------



## Tian (Jul 9, 2009)

I personally find nothing wrong with the billboard. It's just simple proof that people are all different and like a good fight. I mean these guys posted up they on't believe in god and would like others to do so aswell, to free their minds to possiblities. 

I mean Thiests are making such a big deal over this when i see constantly, signs saying "God is Almighty, worship him as you father" and stuff to that affect, people constantly going from door to door to convert people as if it's their duty to "God", as he is so-called, to convert people to christianity.
I don't know how thiests can get so annoyed over such a small thing when it's constantly happening to those who don't believe in god.

I'd like to point just something out, if you saw a normal person out on the street who told you that his computer was the water god, you would be inclined to say he's crazy, but yet, jesus wasn't crazy just because alot of people thought it explained stuff that they couldn't. All that proves is that he was smarter than the rest of the people in his time. Jesus pointed to sky and told people their was someone watching them from their. Just because it was 2000 years ago doesn't make him anymore mystical than anyone else.
The world doesn't change over time, society does. Thats the only reason that jesus is believed unlike alot of other people today who have crazy beliefs. 

I personally think that jesus merely made religion as a form of law to keep so ounce of control and order, For that i admire him, for the damage he has caused through history through wars and division i think he was in over his head and he was more trouble than he was worth. 

He was a normal human like anyone else and his concept of some form of god is but a fantasy to sooth peoples ever growing insecurites.


----------



## Tabris (Jul 9, 2009)

I actually think I've seen that billboard. Free Thought Florida is made of win. Lol.


----------



## AlexaStar (Jul 9, 2009)

It's true, being a good person does not require God. However, I can see why this offends people.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jul 9, 2009)

why does it offend people?


----------



## Attor (Jul 9, 2009)

I have no idea why this is considered offensive. What it's saying is entirely true.

Please, someone tell me what is offensive about this.


----------



## dreams lie (Jul 9, 2009)

@CTK

There is a major difference between getting offended and taking action by censoring.


----------



## Hachidaime (Jul 9, 2009)

Attor said:


> I have no idea why this is considered offensive. What it's saying is entirely true.
> 
> Please, someone tell me what is offensive about this.



To some people the word atheist is the worst thing you could say to some one, my father is an exemple : he's extremely homphobic but often says he would rather have a gay, child rapist for a son over an atheist 

I'm an atheist BTW


----------



## syrup (Jul 9, 2009)

i fail to see the offense...they say doesn't require god not being a person requires you don't believe in god...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 9, 2009)

dreams lie said:


> @CTK
> 
> There is a major difference between getting offended and taking action by censoring.



True, I guess that there is a threat though that offending someone makes the risk something will be censored higher.


----------



## Hachidaime (Jul 10, 2009)

syrup said:


> i fail to see the offense...they say doesn't require god not being a person requires you don't believe in god...



i guess you havent read the bible huh


----------

